# ► Which PLAN would be BEST for me in BSNL ? I download 30 GB to 70 GB in a month.



## kool (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

From 3 year i am using BSNL broadband *[BBG FN COMBO 500]* in this i get *1.5 GB free in Day* time, and i think 175 calls are free (not sure). Night unlimited from 2AM-8AM  Speed = 2Mbps

But these days, i have started using in day time more which reaches (crosses my free data of 1.5 GB) to 3GB. And now i get min. bill of Rs.1200 for a month including some extra 80-100 calls. My FIX monthly charge is Rs.500 (plus service+other tax) = Rs.565 something.

I checked my downloading data including 2am-8am period and i found i have downloaded 30GB/month minimum and 70GB/month  maximum in last 1 year. So i want to know that is there any other that will be best for me ? I download lots of movie/game during 2am-8am. I was planning to change this plan to any other UNLIMITED fix plan. As my billing crosses to Rs.1000 always for a month. So guys which plan will be suit to my requirement ?

*Current plan:*
- BBG FN COMBO 500
- Speed: 2Mbps
- Night Unlimited 2am-8am
- Day Limited= 1.5Gb
- After 1.5Gb = 20paise for 1 Mb.
- Bihar zone

I think this plan doesn't exist on bsnl site now. But still i am getting old charge. 

*My requirement:*
- Night usage = Downloading large file size like 700mb movie & game via torrent / IDM.
- Day usage = Facebook, blog, email, chatting, uploading pics to FB. Downloading useful material/reg. form of exams in PDF format.
- Online shopping (eBay, fashionandyou ~ heavy graphics)


----------



## Ricky (Jun 14, 2013)

175 calls are now only available for bsnl to bsnl.. kind of useless now. 
For home user there is UL 950 plan with Upto 4Mbps till 8 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 8 GB .. but seeing your usage, its crap for you. Other option is new Rs. 600 plan with 2.5 gb day usage and ulimited night usage. 

Rest you can see yourself here :  ►►
*www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_combo_unlim.html


----------



## kool (Jun 14, 2013)

Ricky said:


> 175 calls are now only available for bsnl to bsnl.. kind of useless now.
> For home user there is UL 950 plan with Upto 4Mbps till 8 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 8 GB .. but seeing your usage, its crap for you. Other option is new Rs. 600 plan with 2.5 gb day usage and ulimited night usage.
> 
> Rest you can see yourself here :  ►►
> *www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_combo_unlim.html




175 calls to BSNL only, ohh that's the reason m getting high bill this time.  So, what speed i will get on 512kbps in IDM ? if i opt for UL  950 ?


----------



## Flash (Jun 14, 2013)

Around 60~70.


----------

